# Medic Trade:  What Does it Look Like Now For New Entrants?



## tcp (1 Dec 2006)

Hello Folks,

A quick background on me: I'm 33 and am enlisting in the new year.  After getting my weight issues under control and losing 200 pounds, I am now ready to begin a lifelong career dream.

What I'm interested in knowing is how things are shaping up in the Med Tech trade now.  Most of the posts that I have read on what to expect talk about the transformation and are a couple of years old.  Aside from the Med Tech work being interesting, what I really want to do is have the opportunity to go on tour and have the opportunity to move around.  Obviously, I'm fighting the age clock.  And though I feel like million bucks now and am in excellent shape, I want to pack in as much touring as I can while I know my body can still handle it.

Would you be able to tell me what does the trade look like for new guys coming in now?  I'm looking for just some general info on what I can expect for "newbie" work and if there's opportunity to tour.

Another question I have is regarding promotions.  Each of my relatives (in different trades) has their own take on promotional opportunities in the various trades.  The advice of one uncle of mine in particular sticks with me though.  He joined over 15 years ago in his early 30's.  With hard work and a good attitude, he is now a Sgt and has received every posting and tour he's requested.  His advice was basically work hard and you'll be recognized.  Do you think this holds true with the Med Tech trade?  Are promotional opportunities there, assuming you work hard to earn it?  My understanding is that some trades are promoting faster than others based purely on the numbers.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2006)

Due to attrition and other things happening within the trade - like the PA course for instance - promotion is pretty steady compared to what it was even about 6 or 7  years ago.  As long as we have our current focus in Afghanistan the way it is, alot of the new 3's coming through are going to Field Ambulances, so I don't think you'll have many worries about going on tour - it'll be a matter of when not if I think you'll find (barring any mishpas or complications of course  ;D).

Anyhow, good luck and welcome aboard. 

MM


----------



## Armymedic (2 Dec 2006)

Your uncle gives good advice.
Its hard to speak of the future. I do know right now that Med Techs are getting promoted to Sgt with 10 yrs in. 2 of my former subordinates are getting thier MCpls with 5 and 6 yrs in respectively. In Petawawa, (2 Fd Amb) there are Cpls and MCpls who are going (a couple have gone) on thier 3rd tour of Aghanistan, and have a DART tour under thier belts as well. As for how fast...as soon as 2 yrs in the unit, Ptes have gone on tour.

If you are good to work with, and in shape...you'll get to do things.


----------



## Bigmac (17 Dec 2006)

The Med Tech trade has gone through a lot of transition since I joined over 20yrs ago. All medics now get the Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) qualification as part of their initial training. 
         Field medics especially are a hot commodity. If you are looking to shine and climb the chain faster I would recommend asking for a Field Ambulance unit for posting after your trade course. There are many opportunities for you if you work hard and show initiative. Don't worry the tours will come sooner than you think. For now, concentrate on your training. Welcome to the trade!


----------



## medicineman (17 Dec 2006)

The 3's courses in house right now have basically been told to pick a number between 1 and 2 as far as their postings go - hope you like either Edmonton or Petawawa.  Of course, I'm sure if you like the challenge or are in fact Franco, you'll be able to get the 'Traz if you ask nice...

MM


----------



## x-grunt (17 Dec 2006)

tcp said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> A quick background on me: I'm 33 and am enlisting in the new year.  After getting my weight issues under control and losing 200 pounds, I am now ready to begin a lifelong career dream.



 Wow.   

I struggled with losing 40 lbs, you've got my respect. That's an achievement! And that kind of perseverance can serve you well in the CF. I hope your enlistment is smooth sailing, and good luck in your new trade!


----------



## tcp (18 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all of the info folks.

Re: posting to a field ambulance - that's exactly what I'm hoping for.  Might as well get down and dirty while the body can still handle it.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (22 Dec 2006)

Hi, guys. 
Similar to tcp's post above, I was wondering if the CF is accepting many applicants into the Medical Technician trade. I understand this position is not currently an "in demand" trade, categorically speaking. I'm new to understanding how the CF works in this capacity, and curious as to whether they are actively pursuing Med Techs or would they ask an applicant (such as myself) if they have a second or third preference of trade (which I can't really say I do). 
I have a family, I'm 33 yrs. old, and looking forward to applying to the CF for the trade of Med Tech, but not much else interests me...right now...at this point.
Are there any Med Techs here that could comment on this?
Thanks.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Dec 2006)

First off, welcome to Army.ca.

Second, do a search in the "Recruiting" section of the site, it has some answers you seek.

Third, you will have to put down 2 or 3 choices when you apply.

Final, there is always a demand for medics (a couple deaths and several injuries to medics overseas doesn't help) but the lack is in the ability of the training system to put them thru. You must be patient, just because you apply today does not mean you will be in the CF next week.

BTW-Bigmac, medicineman and I are all serving Reg F medics, if we can't answer your question about whats it like after you join....


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (22 Dec 2006)

Thanks, SMMT, for your response and your welcome. I actually have done various searches, but little information turns up that answers my question...but you have, thanks, again.
Perhaps I can think of a couple choices after Med Tech. I'm interested in Intelligence (my grandfather was actually an Intelligence Officer in the Navy during WWII, and for this reason I've always found it interesting), and I'll most likely have to do some research on any other possibilities.
I'm a volunteer/paid on-call firefighter and Ground Search and Rescue member, and my goal in life is to be of assistance to people...this is where my interests lay. So, you can see why I'd want to be a Med Tech for this very reason. It's difficult for me to think of a trade/position beside Med Tech that would satisfy this personal desire.
Given your experience and role in the CF, beside Med Tech, are there any other trades you would recommend? I was told by recruiting that firefighting is a trade definitely not in need of new applicants/recruits. The gentleman I spoke with at recruiting said almost everybody he has had contact with (that is, applicants) writes in firefighting and military police as their choice(s). He said "it ain't gonna happen".


----------



## Armymedic (22 Dec 2006)

Sorry, I can't recommend another trade. I don't know enough about them comment intelligently.

As for what you might like and might try....Its your life, its your choice. I can't help you.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (22 Dec 2006)

Right on. Just thought you may have an idea on a similar medical type trade. Thanks.


----------



## Donut (22 Dec 2006)

There have been diect entry SAR Tech entry programs run.  I don't know if they'll run another, but you might want to look into them.  They require a minimum PCP credential, as perfect eyesight, iirc.  That might float your boat, DW.

DF


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (22 Dec 2006)

Yes, this does "float my boat", thanks, ParaMedTech. I didn't know that one could directly enter SAR. This is definitely interesting. 
I inquired about a 32 week Primary Care Paramedic program at a local college, but unfortunately there is an extensive waitlist, and I wouldn't get in until next year as I'm applying much too late. So, if accepted, I will be entering the CF sans paramedic qualifications.
If you would, what exactly is "iirc", as you mentioned in your previous post?
Thanks for the help, BTW.


----------



## Donut (23 Dec 2006)

iirc:  If I Recall.

If this is something you're serious about, look into other PCP programs; I KNOW that the minimum pre-req is a PCP certificate/diploma, and there're some other ones, too, I believe. Some PCP Programs are really heavily subscribed, others aren't.  It can even vary from campus to campus within the same program.  The New West JIBC campus has a wait list of 2-3 courses at the moment, but those willing to put up with 16 weeks in Kamloops are walking right in.

Hope it helps,

DF


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (24 Dec 2006)

The problem is that where I live (NL), there are only two places (same college, different campus) where the PCP program may be completed; both campuses have extensive waitlists for this course. 
I have a family and just can't pull up and go do the program wherever. That's why I want to do it through the CF. Clarification: I want to join the CF,_ and _ be a paramedic (Med Tech). Doing it through the CF allows me to get the training, get paid while doing it, and be in the CF simultaneously.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Dec 2006)

Quit trying to convince us.  If it is what you want, as the old Nike commercials used to say:

"Just do It".


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (25 Dec 2006)

Guess what, SMMT....?


----------



## JAMJAM (25 Dec 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm sure if you like the challenge or are in fact Franco, you'll be able to get the 'Traz if you ask nice...
> 
> MM



the 'Traz???


----------



## old medic (25 Dec 2006)

JAMJAM said:
			
		

> the 'Traz???



Contracted slang for Valcatraz, slang for CFB Valcartier, Que.


----------



## medicineman (25 Dec 2006)

JAMJAM said:
			
		

> the 'Traz???



CFB Valcatraz, ooops, Valcartier - once you're in, you can't escape  ;D.

MM


----------

